# carmspack BUFFY - Badge on My Collar - breeding for wor



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I did not know where to place this or what to call this thread . Easily I could have placed it in genetic obedience, breeding for work, herding - so Buffy it is because she is the subject of this discussion.

Yesterday was quite the day . I sent a dog that I was thrilled with to Orlando to meet with his new owner , a Veteran of Afghanistan who needed a Service dog . The dog was selected by myself against a set of requirements that I was very familiar with . The dog will be trained and certified by a person well qualified by experience and education, meeting stiff standards of the association he is certified by. By sheer co-incidence the recipient had been a K9 handler himself, and was familiar with "Gore" (Thor) and some other dogs that are in PSD use in Oregon, Washington State, Ohio etc. That the dog was related to the well loved Gore was a bonus. I was sad to see York go , but I am super happy that a persons life will improve . 

So I come home , check my emails and my heart gets another tug. An email making contact letting me know of a female dog that I had lost all knowledge of , no contacts, no updates.
This female orginally went to another home -- one of Toronto's most prestigious very wealthy enclaves . They hired a k9 trainer/handler to be their personal trainer . That much I knew .
What I did not know is that somehow this dog entered "dogs available for work" and this is where the story begins .

In the email the person introduced himself and said he had this amazing female who recently retired from service -- and would I have anything related to her now or in the future .
Her sire was Carmspack LeRoy and her dam was Carmspack Anouscha. 
WOW . here are some words on LeRoy
-------------------
Start off with this from another thread as a re-cap " love the Maineiche blood that I introduced into my program through Dix -- carmspack leroy - German Shepherd Dog
That male , LeRoy was trained off lead , highly highly biddable , normal conversational tone , praise - no clicker , treating bag of tricks, natural desire to work and to comply -- sweet teddy bear of a dog - everyone loved him -- great looks and conformation . No bad behaviour barking , spinning , digging. Mr Cool when not working. 
Totally reliable and dependable. Would take him out to the mondio club and would heel him behind a circle of ring agitation , total self control -- it did not involve him or me and so he minded his own business . We did it off lead . 
We did three man agitation with props and things flying , he never shirked going in there and knew which fire to put out first .
Seconds later he would be in the parking lot where my 3 year old granddaughter was playing with her baby friends, children of other club members. He would lick the sweaty chubby arms of the baby in the stroller. He adored children and tolerated nose tweaking. 

God I miss that dog --- and Kilo --- same thing (but not Maineiche). The mission was to keep adding depth to old working herding lines which Maineiche conserved.

I do have a dog that is very similar -- Kilo looks , LeRoy character -- long coat bi colour -- will have to x ray him soon for his certification -- 
His sire Cubby was a narcotic dog working in the school system - same thing rock solid , great in the chaos of young kids being young kids -- representing MATHIAS the long coat bicolour with the pedigree of his brothe Stark who was a certified dual police service dog with Buffalo PD at just over one year of age Carmspack Stark - German Shepherd Dog"

--------- LeRoy's sister was Cinders a narcotic dog with Maricopa County Sheriff's dept. LeRoys brother was a police dog -- 

Buffy's brother Nash became a PSD . 

so I find out that Buffy served in the Capitol Buildings of Washington DC --- bomb dog - renowned for her meticulous attention to detail. She was a "cover" girl , she is the subject in a book --- she was called the Canadian show girl but she is not show lines .

I do have another female working in the same calling -- bomb dog .
Presenting Carmspack Buffy -- featured in the book Badge on my Collar . I had that feeling of instant connection seeing her pictures in the book - -- lump in throad, eyes welling up (seriously) . Here is an excerpt from the book Badge on My Collar II: To Serve With Honor - Marilyn Jeffers Walton - Google Books


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that should read breeding for work , not breeding for wor


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I read some of the exert, WOW, bet you are one proud lady!

Cheers to Buffy!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

If I can get "Sapphire" to post a picture that I have of Cubby - who shares the same sire as Buffy (Carmspack LeRoy) you will see the remarkable similarity -- expression --- 
To see Buffy you need to open the link to the book


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, and you have every right to be proud. Buffy is a beautiful girl, thanks for sharing her story with us.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

That is a fantastic story Carmen. What a dog.

It's the way most GSDs should be. They don't all need to be bomb dogs but we sure could use more with that temperament.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Gee, now I am getting all misty-eyed, too.

There was one error in the article, however. They said she is not royalty.
Oh, but she is.
She is.


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

what a great tribute to a GSD and the breeder that makes it all possible. Thank you Carmen for being true to your values, and providing us with outstanding dogs
Laurel


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I just got done reading the excerpt. Buffy is definitely a wonder dog. Congratulations to you for the dogs you have brought to the world who can do these jobs but still give kisses to little kids. I will have to buy the book.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Major Congrats! And people think reputable breeders do it for the money.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's one special dog!! . Congratulations


----------



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow! Hard to find a better testament to the quality you have achieved with your breeding, Carmen. Congratulations!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Posted for Carmen....


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome Carmen. Thoroughly enjoyed reading the link too. Even DH read it. Impressive and kudos to Buffy.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

never mind the newspaper article - look at Cubby's face -- (son of LeRoy) (father of dual PD Stark Buffalo - Customs dogs etc) and then look at Buffy's face page 4 on the link of the book. I wish I could cut and paste them side by side !!! Clones - except one is masculine and one is feminine. There's that satisfied grin .


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree. A very satisfied grin! 



Also, I will have to tell my mom about this. When she was growing up they had a GSD named Cubby. But that's another thread.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

What an honor. It doesn't get much better than that. Amazing story!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I think there is a perception that if you want an intense high quality working dog, you make sacrifices when it comes to temperment. I know I have certainly run into that perception..I am glad that dogs like this are around to disprove that assumption. 
Carmen do you draw a direct correlation between the old herding lines and stability of temperment? Out of curiousity where do Czeck dogs originate from herding lines?
Not trying to get take the thread of track but trying to grasp some of the complexities of GSD bloodlines.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Girl, you been breeding them like this for years and years....you are a true treasure chest of knowledge for the breeding of working and family dogs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

.... and then there was Dr Baker , one of Ontario's first bomb dogs . Pope John Paul was the first Pope to visit Canada , that was back in the early 1980's . "Baker" was chosen , to do the preliminary searches for all buildings and vehicles - deem them clear of explosives before the Pope entered. 
The fallout if there had been an error would have been HUGE. 
I have a picture of our newly appointed Governor General Jeanne Suave in her official residence with Dr Baker the dog, his handler and Her RCMP guard.
This same dog was responsible for the security of the USA President Reagan at Toronto's first G-8 Summit.

and then there was Keno , Purina Hall of Fame Toronto PD K9 ............. and ..........and...........and

they all share genetics -- the same blood courses through the veins of dogs of 2012 --


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Huge congrats, amazing story..


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

When these dogs have "it"...the total package they are a sight to behold when they work. My husband experienced it on the military side, now the federal side...these dogs are so important.

Carmen...hats off to you...your breeding program is squared away. It really does take a skill to get it right


----------



## EOD K9 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone. First time poster here. I just wanted to tell you all that I am Buffy's owner/former Handler. Thank you all for the wonderful comments you have about her. Its nice to see your replies from people who can truly appreciate a good working dog/partner/friend. 
J


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

EOD K9 said:


> Hello Everyone. First time poster here. I just wanted to tell you all that I am Buffy's owner/former Handler. Thank you all for the wonderful comments you have about her. Its nice to see your replies from people who can truly appreciate a good working dog/partner/friend.
> J


Congratulations she is a beauty. Truly a grand dame. May you have many years of health, happiness and fun.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

EOD K9 said:


> Hello Everyone. First time poster here. I just wanted to tell you all that I am Buffy's owner/former Handler. Thank you all for the wonderful comments you have about her. Its nice to see your replies from people who can truly appreciate a good working dog/partner/friend.
> J


Welcome EOD K9! You must be proud of your girl! You were lucky she woo'd you to her, clearly a smart doggie
Sooo...who gets the movie rights, who do you want to play you...and...do you think it will be a Carmspack puppy groomed for an acting role?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Awesome work, awesome dogs.


----------



## EOD K9 (Jan 17, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> Welcome EOD K9! You must be proud of your girl! You were lucky she woo'd you to her, clearly a smart doggie
> Sooo...who gets the movie rights, who do you want to play you...and...do you think it will be a Carmspack puppy groomed for an acting role?


 
Thanks. She's been retired two years and is doing well. I should hope it would be a relative of hers who gets to play her. As for me, I think it may be Nicholas Cage. Sometimes my voice inflections sound like him. I am currently working a floppy eared yellow lab. He is a GSD in a lab's body though. Hopefully my next partner will be a pointy ear. If nothing else, I'll buy one of Buffy's relatives for my wife at least.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Love this story. What a great dog. Carmen you are breeding what for me and many are what a GSD should be. Thank you for sharing your knowledge and experience with us.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Samba -- (hope all is well with the grand old girl "Samba") have a look.

Buffy and your Samba are half-sisters , same sire different dams . Samba is Carmspack Samba Buffy is Carmspack Nash (represented by her brother Nash)

here is Samba 


Samba said:


> Got some pictures of Samba. Guess if you are 12 you can stick your tongue out at the camera!


Very alike - these two !


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the tongue sticking out-cute


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

They are both gorgeous! It has sadly been too long since I have had a GSD live to be healthy double digit age.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

EOD K9 said:


> Hello Everyone. First time poster here. I just wanted to tell you all that I am Buffy's owner/former Handler. Thank you all for the wonderful comments you have about her. Its nice to see your replies from people who can truly appreciate a good working dog/partner/friend.
> J


Welcome, and we hope you stick around!
Some current photos of your wondergirl would be very nice, as well. 
I am bummed that your current working dog is not a GSD. We need all the breed ambassadors we can get.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope EOD K9 hangs around too .

Hope you read this EOD k9 and introduce yourself as a new member -

by the way EOD -- have a look at Samba's ears and then at your Buffy's ears - now (same age range) -- and then back to Cubby's -- this is typical of LeRoy's progeny


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

carmspack said:


> by the way EOD -- have a look at Samba's ears and then at your Buffy's ears - now (same age range) -- and then back to Cubby's -- this is typical of LeRoy's progeny


Maybe someday I can have a dog from this line. :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

carmspack said:


> I do have a dog that is very similar -- Kilo looks , LeRoy character -- long coat bi colour -- will have to x ray him soon for his certification --
> His sire Cubby was a narcotic dog working in the school system - same thing rock solid , great in the chaos of young kids being young kids -- representing MATHIAS the long coat bicolour with the pedigree of his brother


Kilo looks and LeRoy character. :wild:
Seriously, in the future, when Hans is old enough, I would love to have a dog like that. :wub:If you love bicolors as I do, it doesn't get any better than this:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay Sunflowers - here is the brother to Mathias , Stark PD Buffalo Buffalo Police K-9 Dog Gets Job Done | WKBW News 7: News, Sports, Weather | Buffalo, NY | Top Stories -- he had just turned 2 years -- and another male went to Customs -- international bridge , vehicle search aggressive apprehension if needed .. ...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Magnificent.
Do keep me in mind.
I'm serious. Some of them have to be active family pet dogs, too!

Here is Stark:


----------



## EOD K9 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Welcome, and we hope you stick around!
> Some current photos of your wondergirl would be very nice, as well.
> I am bummed that your current working dog is not a GSD. We need all the breed ambassadors we can get.


Hey Everyone,
Sorry I haven't posted, but we have been extremely busy with the Inauguration. A few years ago a photographer who makes the K9 Heat Alarm did a photoshoot of us. He is credited in the book as AceK9.com Anywho, since I have a few days off coming up, I will try to post some more of those. Back in 2007 Buffy experienced an aural hematoma, so her right ear is a tad crinkled. Its not that same as in the old days, but its still pointy. 
As far as being bummed, I was initially. I believe a dog in LE should be a pointy ear, Mal, GSD, etc. However, my boy is phenominal when it comes to the bomb work. As much as I love GSDs, I will take an outstanding floppy ear over a gorgeous mediocre GSD any day of the week. I know it may seem like blasphemy, but I want a dog who can do the work well all the time and not be so so. Protecting the Capitol is a huge responsibilty, and I need a worker. That being said, we didn't have any GSDs available when we went through class my second time through. Hopefully, that will change when my boy retires and I start again. I'm sure you can all understand my position with the work aspect though. If I ever have the choice of evenly matched floppy or GSD, the latter will always be my first choice.


----------



## EOD K9 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
It is with great sadness and a heavy heart that I tell you of K9 Buffy's passing. Her last day in this world with me was Thursday, September 19th. She was a loving dog, a great friend, and a wonderful partner. She helped make me the handler I am today. Hopefully, reading her story you got to understand her just a little bit. 
Carmen, I hope you are reading this and I can have a dog from her line someday. I also hope that her and I will be reunited in the next life. It was a pleasure to have her brighten my days. I was also honored...honored, to be HER partner. God Bless!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of K9 Buffy


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

RIP, sweet girl.
I am so sorry for the loss of your wonderful partner Buffy.


----------



## EOD K9 (Jan 17, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> I am sorry for your loss of K9 Buffy


Thank you. She was born in Oct 2001 and was my partner for 7 years and after she retired was with me for three. Cops are supposed to be tough, but I am having such a hard time coping. Its been an emotional roller coaster. But, she had a solid almost twelve years and seriously gave me such joy for ten. I don't think I can ever say I'll move on, get over her, get passed her, cause that would sound as if I don't care. I'll just have to continue. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I too lost my 12 year old GSD a couple of months ago. It's never easy, but the hurt lessens over time. Eventually just fond memories will be left. But allow yourself to grieve, because even tough cops have feelings!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so sorry you are feeling so heartbroken. Rest assured she will be waiting for you.

Freestep is right....you will hurt and grieve and so very slowly you will be able to remember all the good times you had with her without it hurting so much.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh, what a great loss. But what a wonderful gift that partnership must have been!
Sheilah


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thank you . I don't know how to lighten your heart . I haven't figured that out myself. I caught myself calling out a dog's name (Kilo!) who had left this life years ago. There was the proof , they never leave us .


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Buffy. Reading her story last year and then seeing her pictures was great chance to meet through words that beautiful girl that did so much. Run free Buffy run free.


----------



## EOD K9 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words. I had Buffy's paw print tattooed to my left calf. She was by my side and always will be. While I am years away from another K9, Carmen, I hope you have Leroy's lines still going as I will want one.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Very, very touching.

Condolences to you EOD K9 on the loss of your treasured partner and friend.

Thank you for the work you do as well.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a trusted partner and friend is devastating. Best wishes to you and your family in this difficult time. You will see her again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

